# Question For Expert



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi,
What I will say may seem like stupid, but it is truth.
For some time I had difficulty to feed my 3 Rbp because sometime they look ungry and don't eat and sometime they don't look ungry and they eat. So To make It easy for my and don't just throw the food in the water and take it out when they don't eat it I made some sort of hook(like when you go fishing). I have made a little drawing of it to make it easier to unterstand.
My big red that is 7-8" just cut the rope and eat the hook, all the food on it and the part of the rope. And it don't throw it out!!!
The hook is made of aluminium or something like that and is about 1" long.
The hook have a diameter of about 1/32" and the rope 1/16".
What will happen to him???
Thank you
Chouin


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Well..instead of doing that...starve them a few days...see how it goes?...did you try other foods?...Wat you are proposing is way too much trouble...don't feed them for a few days...try other foods...and let us know...


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

It'll probably pop his stomach. Not a good idea.


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

did you already do this?? WTF are you thinking, just scoop out the leftover with a net if your scared to put your hand in the tank!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would expect him to die a pretty crappy death. I have no idea why you would actually use a hook with meet to feed your fish? That makes no sense to me at all.


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't think starving them is a good idea, they will fight a lot, I feed them 1 or 2 time a day and they fight. And they are not alone in the tank, when they are ungry they try to eat my pleco(5") or my convict(3") or my black belt cichlid(4"), and yes they are all doing great together, some fin nip every two month, nothing serious.
And no I am no scare to put my hand in the tank, sometime I touch them with my hand when I do water change when they are in my way, they ignore my hand, my hand don't scare them at all.
I begin to do this one month ago because they don't like to eat the food on the ground. It's the fist time they touch the hook, before today they were just taking the food on it.
Thank you


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

did one already eat the hook or are you just trying to see what would happen


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i think the red will die i dont think any type of metal will do too good in a piranha's stomach.
dixon


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

wow I've never heard of someone doing somthing so stupid.... When feeding your fish with a hook, sooner or later the hook is gonna catch its mouth or he'll swallow it. I'm suprised your fish lasted long enough to get to 8" w/ an owner like yourself... 
Anyways that hook will prob cause a ton of internal damage in ur piranha and he'll die. I cant imagine him being able to sh*t out a 1" hook...


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

Thank to make me feel bad







and for those who said that I am stupid







. I was just looking for some experience about others member. Not about a fish eating a hook, but something weird that is not food.
Chouin


----------



## MrRob (Oct 20, 2003)

now at least i can say I've heard it all.

feeding your fish with a HOOk? WTF??


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> did one already eat the hook or are you just trying to see what would happen


 but you didnt answer my question


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

Yes it did, and before you say it, yes I know...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Chouin said:


> Yes it did, and before you say it, yes I know...


 so your fish ate a hook

i am sorry man but your fish is gonna die

i would get some catfish or a crawfish to take care of the messy eater problem

but yes your fish is gonna die a horrible death


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Chances are it will die!







I guess you've learned your lesson; We all make mistakes and before you try anything that you are not too sure about, you should ask us first. That's what we are here for. Anyways, good luck man.


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

Yes before doing something like feeding ur fish with a 1" hook, you should prob run it by the forum...hahaha That or use common sense..one of the two. 
On a serious note, why did you feed it with a hook instead of just tying a string aroudn the food (if ur insistant on controling how it moves in the water). Either way, ur fish is as good as dead.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Chouin said:


> I don't think starving them is a good idea, they will fight a lot, I feed them 1 or 2 time a day and they fight. And they are not alone in the tank, when they are ungry they try to eat my pleco(5") or my convict(3") or my black belt cichlid(4"), and yes they are all doing great together, some fin nip every two month, nothing serious.
> And no I am no scare to put my hand in the tank, sometime I touch them with my hand when I do water change when they are in my way, they ignore my hand, my hand don't scare them at all.
> I begin to do this one month ago because they don't like to eat the food on the ground. It's the fist time they touch the hook, before today they were just taking the food on it.
> Thank you


 Anything w/ Ps are potential meals...whatever it is...I don't think starving them would do much damage...i'm sure most if not all have done it...just starve them for a few days...


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

dude..seriously think of what u did!!!.....ur not tryin to cath ur fish..u should have just used a string or something....WOW....


----------



## adamc07 (Oct 23, 2003)

Sorry but i'm pretty sure i have the answer,







and yes the fish will survive. The acids in the piranhas stomach will eventually digest the hook and the fish will live.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Chouin said:


> I don't think starving them is a good idea, they will fight a lot, I feed them 1 or 2 time a day and they fight. And they are not alone in the tank, when they are ungry they try to eat my pleco(5") or my convict(3") or my black belt cichlid(4"), and yes they are all doing great together, some fin nip every two month, nothing serious.
> And no I am no scare to put my hand in the tank, sometime I touch them with my hand when I do water change when they are in my way, they ignore my hand, my hand don't scare them at all.
> I begin to do this one month ago because they don't like to eat the food on the ground. It's the fist time they touch the hook, before today they were just taking the food on it.
> Thank you


 STARVE them. And oh yes, any other edible thing in your aquarium will be devoured by a hungry piranha. Fighting is natural to these fish, they are aggressive. And they might have established territories in your tank. Minimize your decors to avoid territories.

By starving them, you can train them to eat a wide variety of diet.


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

Thanks to the member that didn't just said that I am stupid and ...
I know that others fish in the tank are just food in the long run, but they are in there for 6 month now, if not more without any problem. I know all the thing that you said camotekid, but thank you. 
And for adamc07, thanks for your support and the nice finish story







, but I don't think that a piranha stomach can destroy aluminium, gastric acid(if my memorie is good) is strong, but not that strong. If is was plastic it will be ok, but not with metal.
I know He will die







, but when I don't kwno, maybe tomorow, in a week, in a mouth ??? But I learn my lesson the hard way







, but life is life...
Thanks again
Chouin


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Im not sure I fully understood what happened, but when it comes to feeding piranha's, the old way works fine. theres no need to re-invent the wheel.

as for your fish eating a metal ring/hook, I have no idea what will happen, I hope it does survive though


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi to everyone,
Today I'm an happy man, he will survive .
When I get back from school I went see my tank. There was two thing in my mind, first: he is dead with chunk missing from the other two, second, he do fine withe the hook in his stomach for now.
But at my surprise there was a third solution, yes he throw out the hook from his big mouth







. I found it in front of him in the gravel and he is healty as before, I love this fish







.
Like I said I have learn my lesson, and the old fashion way to feed them is the best







.
Thanks and tonight I will drink some beer and laught at this








So Good night everyone.
Chouin


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Chouin said:


> Hi to everyone,
> Today I'm an happy man, he will survive .
> When I get back from school I went see my tank. There was two thing in my mind, first: he is dead with chunk missing from the other two, second, he do fine withe the hook in his stomach for now.
> But at my surprise there was a third solution, yes he throw out the hook from his big mouth
> ...


 nice one i am glad its ok.
we all learn from mistakes anf you were big enough to admit it.
dixon


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Chouin said:


> Hi to everyone,
> Today I'm an happy man, he will survive .
> When I get back from school I went see my tank. There was two thing in my mind, first: he is dead with chunk missing from the other two, second, he do fine withe the hook in his stomach for now.
> But at my surprise there was a third solution, yes he throw out the hook from his big mouth
> ...


 get some catfish or crawfish so you dont ashve to feed them on hooks or anyhting

they will clean up the left over mess


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

Glad your fish is ok!







As for some of you, no need to flame. We all make mistakes.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Glad to hear the good news.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

not to brite feeding a fish with a fish hook


----------

